# I want my life back...



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

My stomach pain is becoming unbearable and I don't know what to do. I'm sick and tired of waiting around trying to get my meds to kick in. I'm tired of never trying to be in a relationship with a guy, knowing that I won't be able to go on half the dates. I'm sick and tired of my IBS and just want my life back so that I don't have to take over 9 pills a day, and don't have to wear heating patches under my clothes. I don't want to have to get up during the middle of class, interrupting a lecture, hoping I can make it to the bathroom in time. Why can't I just be me anymore? Why do I have to feel like IBS is taking my life away?I want to take charge again. I've always lived my life with a carpe dieum attitude but its hard to do when you are tied to a bath tub or a heating cord hooked to a wall. I always have to watch what I'm eating, but end up eating the wrong thing anyways. I guess I'm just looking for some empathy?


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

I know its sooo frusterating! When you try everything in your power to get better and you still feel like ####! Im sorry you have to go to school with that i did independence when i got sick cuz i didnt like my school anyways but i tried to go back at one point and felt sick and tried to go home but the nurse thought i was lying even though i was crying and she said "did you even try to go to the bathroom?" stupide nurse. ANywho i know its hard but you must be a very stong person to stay in school and deal with all this. And as far as relationships go you will find the right person when its time and they will hopefully give you support. ANyways ibs is obviously a horrible thing to have but we cant give up we gotta keep searching for the answer and hopefully we will get some relief.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks Beanie That was exactly what I needed to hear! Especially after a rough morning. I don't build time for my IBS into my schedule and if I take breaks I have to deal with it all later. I feel much more uplifted after that! Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Kitty_Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

Im new on here and its a relief to find people my own age with the same problems. Sometimes I just feel completely taken over by it, sometimes its by how sick i feel just constantly and sometimes its small things like I cant do or eat what my friends do.


----------



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

All I can add is to never lose hope that one day youll be able to do all the things that ibs is stopping you from doing right now. Im 15 years old it took me a while to regain my hope again because for the past six months ive been in and out of the hospital so many times, I cant go to school right now, I can barely walk around anymore, my diet is strict (almost only liquid foods... like soup), and the doctors dont know what to do anymore... because theyve never seen anyone with ibs having so much pain all the time. Up until a week ago, i took minimum 26 pills a day (until the doctors finally realized that they did nothing) and I basically had to live on morphine for about a month so my body wouldnt put me in a coma. But even through all that i still have hope that one day all will be well.I guess what I mean to say with all that is that your not alone!!!!!


----------

